# HID-Konformes Gerät per Batch-Datei, Script ö.Ä abschalten und einschalten?



## MeTo0 (11. Mai 2012)

*HID-Konformes Gerät per Batch-Datei, Script ö.Ä abschalten und einschalten?*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich würde gerne ein "HID-Konformes Gerät" per kleinem Tool deaktvieren und wieder aktivieren können, leider habe ich nicht wirklich Ahnung wie man sowas macht und brauche da ein bisschen hilfe.

Das Problem ist, dass ich das Spiel "Tera" spiele und wenn ich es starte, dann wird mein 3D Connexion Space Explorer als Controller erkannt, im Spiel selber lässt sich das ganze leider nicht abschalten und  die
Empfinlichkeit zu erhöhen bringt nichts... Und solange der Space Explorer aktiv ist, dreht sich mein Charater nur.

Und da ich keine Lust habe jedesmal unter den Schreibtisch zu krabbeln, um das Teil auszustecken und auch nicht jedesmal in den Gerätemanager gehen will um den Port zu aktivieren/deaktivieren, dachte ich mir, dass sich dafür doch bestimmt ein kleines Tool schreiben lässt.

Es muss ja quasi nur folgendes abfragen:

*IF* HID-Konformes Gerät "ON"
Take it "OFF"
*ELSE*
tak it "ON"
*END IF*

Nur weiß ich weder, wie man das schreibt, noch womit... ich muss dem Tool ja sagen, wo es die INFO findet ob das HID-Konformes Gerät an oder aus ist...
Am schönsten wäre natürlich, wenn dass kleine Tool Tera mit starten würde, dann ne Schleife bis es aus ist und dann das HID-Konformes Gerät wieder aktiviert.

also so:

*RUN* Tera.exe
*IF* HID-Konformes Gerät "ON"
*Take* it "OFF"
*END IF*
***_Layer_
*IF* Tera.exe is running
*JUMP* to _Layer_
*ELSE*
*TAKE* HID-Konformes Gerät "ON"
*END IF*

Ich weiß die Befehle werden so nicht stimmen, weiß auch nicht ob das so funktionieren würde, ging mir nur drum, das man versteht was ich meine 
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------

